# Molly acting strange



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello again...
As you may recall, I had problems with my water quality (especially in my 10 gallon)..
The fish were starting to get really affected so I decided to take drastic measures.
While I can get the tank reset with appropriate water conditions, I have moved the fish into a temporary setting...
The two paradise gouramis are getting much better.. one is swimming freely and happily, and the other is starting to become more active.. his back fin is a little clamped, but he is at least getting around instead of laying on the bottom (which neither of them do anymore)...
but my one mollie is at the end of her leash I think...
One side of her body is bloated... and it creates an awkward position for her... She almost shakes when she swims, and she breathes quite fast.

Would this be from the poisonous water quality that lingered before? because none of the other fish have any of these symptoms..
I can try to take pictures of her if need be.. but that would require her being at a good location in the temporary housing..
Should I try to put her in a hospital tank and treat her with medication?
I am not sure what to do... and I really could use some advice.
Thank you...


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

Nevermind...
He passed away sometime in the last hour or so...

I made sure it was dead before I took it out... Poor little guy..
It looks like he may have been picked on.... he had an pink irritation on his bloated side


----------



## kardon (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry, saddison.

That's too bad.


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, it lasted a long time...
Guess I should have checked my tank before I made that post hey?

And If it was his time.. it was his time.
He was a good fish


----------

